# Help To Identify Yellow Growth On Shoulder



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what this yellow growth might be on a birds shoulder area. I don't unfortunately have actual responsibility for this pigeon, I just see it each week when I go to help clean and feed some injured birds at this local shelter.

This pigeon has an injured wing and has been in this aviary for a good few months. It's probably not releasable but it is quite tame and always comes to me for a treat when I pop in. Yesterday I noticed a lump protruding from it's back. Initially I thought it was just some wood shavings stuck to it's feathers. Seeing it a bit closer it was coming from under it's feathers. I've read about canker on this forum, but don't know if it can be found anywhere else other than the mouth area. The staff don't seem to have noticed it and as it is with some other pigeons and a couple of Woodies, I wanted to try and find out what it might be in case the others are at risk from it.

I appreciate it might be hard to diagnose just from my description, but thought someone could have an idea what it is, and if so, let me know if I can try and do anything for it.

Thanks

Janet (Amyable)


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Janet, it could be anything from pox (though that is usually - but *not* always - on unfeathered parts), to a cyst or boil, or signs of an abscess where an old injury has become re-infected like the one discussed in relation to another pigeon on here a day or two back. Maybe even bone?

Whatever, it certainly should be isolated and examined by a vet to get a diagnosis.

I wouldn't want to treat it for anything without knowing what it is.

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Janet, canker is usually in the mouth or internal. I don't think that is what is going on though I don't know for sure. It sounds like John mentioned - maybe a boil, cyst or abscess. In any event, it is probably painful and needs "tending" to.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

amyable said:


> Can anyone tell me what this yellow growth might be on a birds shoulder area. I don't unfortunately have actual responsibility for this pigeon, I just see it each week when I go to help clean and feed some injured birds at this local shelter.
> 
> This pigeon has an injured wing and has been in this aviary for a good few months. It's probably not releasable but it is quite tame and always comes to me for a treat when I pop in. Yesterday I noticed a lump protruding from it's back. Initially I thought it was just some wood shavings stuck to it's feathers. Seeing it a bit closer it was coming from under it's feathers. I've read about canker on this forum, but don't know if it can be found anywhere else other than the mouth area. The staff don't seem to have noticed it and as it is with some other pigeons and a couple of Woodies, I wanted to try and find out what it might be in case the others are at risk from it.
> 
> ...



Hi Janet, 



Could you get someone to help hold him, and make some close up images so we can see it?


How are his poops?



Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Would guess a paratyphoid boil or an abscess ..

Terry


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

If it's where I think it is on the back, this is a prime spot for cancer in pigeons.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

John_D said:


> Janet, it could be anything from pox (though that is usually - but *not* always - on unfeathered parts), to a cyst or boil, or signs of an abscess where an old injury has become re-infected like the one discussed in relation to another pigeon on here a day or two back. Maybe even bone?
> 
> Whatever, it certainly should be isolated and examined by a vet to get a diagnosis.
> 
> ...


Probably a situation of seeing as believing, but I did watch pox move through
the Overpass pigeons w/boils (epithelial ballooning) appearing on their backs.
If on the back, I would think not Paratyphoid. Possible, though highly unusual
for it to be canker and would think not as it would have to start internally and
eat it's way out to where it's viewable....the location would be unlikely. Possible old injury or cancerous growth. Possible abcess. If pox, I'd keep an eye out for at least one other
similar type growth though could be contained at the level of just one growth
of this kind.

fp


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello All, and thanks for the pointers. I will try for a picture, unfortunately can't get back there until Monday/Tuesday. I'm fairly sure it is on the same side as the wing that is damaged, so may related to that injury.

I did notify the wardens at the camp where this is based, and they said they would get it separated from the others, but I know they won't bother getting medical help. If nothing has happened I'll try and find a vet and see if they'll let me take it. Will get back to you when I have more info.

Thanks

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janet, 

Some time after the vet had referred Dagwood ( a wood pigeon with a broken wing) to us he developed a large yellow lump on the "elbow joint" of his wing.

We rushed him to the vet, fearing the worst. I can't remember what he said it was but it was basically he said that it was harmless. That was ar4ound DEcember 2005 and Dagwood is still healthy and with us.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I just found the post in which I mentioned Dagwood's visit to the vet:

_I took a pigeon with a wing lump in to my vet recently, he aspirated the contents and examined them, didn't think they were malignant and thought it could be a cyst._

The point I made then is that there are some things that can't be diagnosed even from photos, though a photo could be a help in this case.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Cynthia,

I hope for this bird's sake it is similar to Dagwoods lump, as it won't get a lot of TLC. I'll see if I can get someone to help me get a picture anyway and ask if I can take it to a vets, if I can find one who'll look at it.

Thanks

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janet,

If you have any difficulties with vets try: 

Companion Care (Tamworth) Ltd, 
Inside Pets at Home, 
Ventura Shopping Centre, 
Ventura Park Road, 
Bonehill, 
Tamworth, 
Staffordshire 

B78 3HB

01827 317524

I have seen several vets at our local branch, none have refused to see a pigeon but most will charge the full consultancy fee. They have also had pigeons handed in at reception by members of the public which they have referred to me rather than have the RSPCA collect and destroy them. They are also open on Saturday and Sunday and don't charge an "out of hours fee" if you have an emergency during their opening hours on those days.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*Vets*

Hi Cynthia,

Thanks very much for that info. I didn't know they had vets on site, the Pets at Home by us certainly don't, so I wouldn't have thought of it. I know Tamworth well, it's about 25 minutes away, my older sister lives there so I'll have no trouble finding it if needed.

Unfortunately Tuesday is the first chance I've got to go back and check on this bird. I was going to take my little Woodie up to a sanctuary on Tuesday where hopefully they've got some other Woodies awaiting release. I don't need much of an excuse to put that off to another day, but I don't want to leave this other one too long without being looked at.

Janet


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Best is to post a picture.

How long had this bird had a boil and how has it it effected it. doe it fly, drops a wing to the floor, how well does it eat, can the breast bone be felt, any stains, any other boils on the legs or head.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Warriec,

Apologies for not responding sooner. It's hard to say exactly when the boil appeared as I only see the birds about once a week. From that I'd guess it's had it for a week to ten days now. It is in a pen with other injured pigeons so it's difficult to get to it for a close examination. The Wood Pigeons with it tend to get very agitated when I go near.
It has a damaged wing, that's probably how it ended up there. It comes over to me for some peanuts when I go and it certainly seemed to be eating ok last time. I'll be seeing it tomorrow hopefully so I can try and get some more clues then. I'll report back.

Thanks 

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*Update on yellow lump on shoulder*

Hi All who kindly responded to my query.

I went back to see the bird today armed with my camera, and I could see no lump any more. There was a slight mark on the feathers near the area that was affected but nothing protruding at all!

I can confirm it was on the same side as the damaged wing. The wing is permanently damaged as it has not had any treatment, and the tip touches the ground. Apart from that the bird potters around with two other pigeons with damaged wings and was certainly getting stuck in and getting it's fair share of the treats I took in for them. Couldn't get hold of it to check any further but it definitely hadn't got the lump it had last week.

I will keep an eye in on it and get it checked out if it returns. So thanks for your help to date, appreciated as always,

Janet


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

In birds with their wings folded, the true elbows (joint of the humerus to the radius ulna pairing; exactly the equivalent to our elbow) are very close to the back and at the same level. If the bump that you saw was a little off-center and much closer to the shoulder than the tip of the tail then it probably was the actual elbow. That said, it's a possibility that the wing isn't actually injured but rather the bird is suffering from an articular (joint) form of Paratyphoid. In such a case, the bird needs a long course of Baytril (Enrofloxacin) to clear the chronic (carrier) state. They can get this disease from mouse droppings.

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> the bird is suffering from an articular (joint) form of Paratyphoid


I don't think that would disappear almost overnight, would it?

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I can't tell from reading her posts whether she only sees the bird once a week or what, but that's what I'd thought. If it burst, it could appear to go down. I've seen them alternately stick out through the feathers and then not, too. Until a person just picks up the bird, feels around and gets a real handle on it, it's kinda' hard to tell. I'm just trying to give Amyable something specific to go looking for. And, that said, there is often joint enlargement that goes with Paratyphoid boils. Those can be discovered by comparing the affected joint on the bad side with (hopefully) a good one on the other. When they're bad, it's pretty easy to feel the difference.

Pidgey


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Pidgey,

Unfortunately I only see these birds about once a week. I am going today so I will have another look and see if there is anything I can take a picture of.

The bird has been there for a few months and up to now I've never seen anything protruding. The lump was off centre and nearer the shoulder than the tail.
I'll try and be more specific after I've been today.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*Update after visit this week*

I saw the pigeon again a couple of days ago, and as far as the yellow growth goes, there is absolutely no sign of anything protruding at all now.

I have taken some photos of the damaged wing, and will get them posted asap when my daughter can help. I'm not sure that both wings haven't got some degree of damage. It flapps with excitement when I go in the aviary, it's bad wing just sticks out straight as opposed to the other one which bends as normal at the elbow. This tends to make it run around in circles, definitely no flight. Unfortunately I need to get someone to help me catch and hold it so I can get a definite idea if there is any lump left now. I just couldn't get hold of it by myself as the other birds got freaked out when I tried, especially the Woodies in there with it.

So I'm sorry I've not got any more info as yet, but at least the bird seems as well as it has been since it came in a few months ago. It is eating and behaving as it normally does, so doesn't appear to be going down hill.

Will get back with the pictures asap.

Janet


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

When you say that "the one wing sticks out straight as opposed to the other one", do you mean that the bird can hold one wing almost directly straight up above its back while the other can extend but will only rotate upward as far as being basically dead level with the back? If that's the case, it's a pretty common presentation after an upper wing/shoulder injury or even a bad arthritic condition due to an infection. You can hold the bird and see how much resistance there is in rotating the affected wing upward, doesn't matter if you extend the wing or leave it folded. If there's a lot of resistance, then there's usually no hope. If it's only mild resistance then there might be some good to come of physical therapy to help unfreeze the wing root. If there's no resistance whatsoever and the thing's loose and floppy, there might be an unresolved break. You're just going to have to feel it and see.

Pidgey


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Pidgey,

OK, I understand what you're saying, I'll get someone to come with me next time and will get hold of it to check this out.

Just to try and explain myself better, if you look at the pigeon from the back, the damaged wing sticks out at about a 135 degree angle from the floor. when extended. So 180 degrees being straight up to the sky, 90 degrees straight out to the side. Hope this makes sense.

Thanks

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janet,

Just for the record, Dagwood's lump also disappeared very quickly and without any treatment.

He is also only able to use one wing properly, and was given to me by the vet when it became apparent that he would not be able to fly again. THe vet also examined the lump and dismissed it as harmless. I think the lump was exactly what others thought it might be, a cyst, but that is just my opinion. If you are worried that there might be a previously undiscovered infection or unresolved fracture then it would be best to take him to a vet or ask if the sanctaury's vet can examine him. 

Please be careful about those woodies, they can damage themselves pretty badly if they are frightened by strangers in their aviary.

Cynthia


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

So possible injury related cyst, bacterial infection related boil, and possible
viral boil from pox as in an epithelial ballooning presentation of pox which also
can resolve on it's own. True enough, if Paratyphoid, it wouldn't have resolved
on its' own, though the boil could have burst and 'flattened'.

Hopefully you'll be able to get some help taking pics, though it would be really
good if you could get the vet at the sanctuary to give the bird an exam.

fp


----------

